# Welcome our newest moderator



## ReformedWretch (May 6, 2006)

Scott for inviting me to be a moderator of this board. I am honored and humbled. I considered not saying anything incase it seemed as if I was boasting, but my desire to publicly thank Scott and offer my appreciation triumphed.



[Edited on 5-6-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 6, 2006)

Awsome congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 6, 2006)

Congrats Adam!


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 6, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## BobVigneault (May 6, 2006)

Morning glory and hallelujah! Congrats! I'll have to be on my best behavior in the Pub now.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 6, 2006)

Please welcome and congratulate Adam Leavelle, aka houseparent for making himself available to help with the boards moderation. Adam has shown himself to be very consistant and temperate. Even though he looks intimidating, he really is a gentle giant!

Welcome brother!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 6, 2006)

Is he still allowed to hold down people while I write _What Would Ann Coulter Do_ on their foreheads with permanent marker?


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the edit Scott 

Rich, shhhhhhhh


----------



## Ivan (May 6, 2006)

Just got home from work and look what happens!.....something good! Congrats Adam!


----------



## Arch2k (May 6, 2006)

Congrats Adam! Welcome!


----------



## Herald (May 6, 2006)

Adam, congrats!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 6, 2006)

_My Bouncer_
(with apologies to Robert Louis Stevenson)

I have a little *bouncer* that goes in and out with me,
And what can be the use of him is more than I can see.
He doesn't look at all like me from the heels up to the head;
I just see him *bounce* before me, when I jump into a thread.

The funniest thing about him is the way he likes to grow--
Not at all like proper children, which is always very slow;
For he sometimes shoots up taller like an *india-rubber ball,*
And he sometimes goes so little that there's none of him at all.

He has got QUITE a notion of how children ought to play,
And can only make a fool of me in every sort of way.
He stays so close behind me, he's a *bouncer* you can see;
I'd think shame to stick to nursie as that *bouncer* sticks to me!

One morning, very early, before the sun was up,
I rose and found the Puritan Board, and was ready to CUT UP;
But my watchful little *bouncer*, like robot all night long,
Had stayed before his 43" flat panel HD plasma screen and was waiting to *bounce* my sorry little...

[Edited on 5-7-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 6, 2006)




----------



## ReformedWretch (May 6, 2006)

Hey, my plasma TV is 43 inches!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 6, 2006)

Congrats, Adam!


----------



## turmeric (May 6, 2006)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 14, 2006)

Congrats Adam.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 14, 2006)

Way to go, Adam!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 14, 2006)

Thanks again fellas!


----------

